# Solved: PXE\iSCSI diskless booting using CCBoot



## TechHobbiest (Nov 9, 2012)

Currently working on a personal project to diskless boot several PCs of different configurations. Trying to use software called CCBoot only because it seams to be the easiest way of uploading the disk images to the server. My problem is that when booting the test machine it will not load from the TFTP server (times out).

The server runs Windows 7 Pro 64bit and has a static IP of 192.168.0.2 and is on a network with a Cradlepoint MBR95 router which provides DHCP. The server handles one of my ISPs and the router the other, but I don't think that will be a problem. CCBoot support highly recommends I use the software for my DHCP, but can use an existing DHCP server if I can program in the proper settings (http://www.ccboot.com/faq_2.htm). 
In my router I have set 
(66) Server-Name : "192.168.0.2" (Cradlepoint insists this value be in "")
(67) Bootfile-Name : gpxe.pxe

The test system is XP, steps I have followed are http://www.ccboot.com/boot-xp.htm minus the DHCP settings. I have reserved the IP address assigned by DHCP to the test system and have updated the software. Still it times out and there is no activity on the server.

Any ideas?


----------



## TechHobbiest (Nov 9, 2012)

Using iPXE I was able to determine that when booting using PXE the system is looking for gpxe.pxe from the router and not the server.

Just for fun I did disable my router's DHCP and used the one included with CCBoot, which allowed me to diskless boot. But as I thought it caused problems making my network less reliable. I will need to find a way to make CCBoot work with my existing DHCP server or use more complex methods.

I have a few more ideas to try, but if anyone has any ideas as to what I might be missing I would appreciate it. I know there is a small detail somewhere I missed that is not allowing the router to forward TFTP requests to my server.


----------



## TechHobbiest (Nov 9, 2012)

I have found my answer! The CCBoot website is not very clear at all and I was able to determine why I was unable to get my router to forward the requests.

The free trial is version 2.1, when only 3.0 Enterprise supports "third party DHCP". It would also explain why it suddenly stopped giving IP addresses after 10 clients connected (http://www.ccboot.com/new-pricing-list-of-ccboot-3.0.htm)

Because the server has two NICs I am going to try to have all my diskless clients on the second NIC since there are only three of them for right now.


----------

